# EMT video game training



## zephers

Has anyone heard of an EMT video game that can help with training and or with medical definitions?


----------



## EMTrigger

Other than Operation? I don't think so


----------



## EMTrigger

http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/articles/EMS_Video_Games.html

Actually I stand corrected.


----------



## oneluv79

*More games...*

The book:  EMT Complete: A Basic Worktext by Limmer and Le Baudour (Brady/Prentice Hall Health ISBN# 013119265-5 or 9780131192652) has 2 CD-ROMs that come with this book that are filled with Crossword Puzzles, Jig-Saw Puzzles, Body & Body System Matching and Labeling Games, and lots of inactive 911 and Pt Scenarios and Critical Thinking. 

I hope this helps you too...

oneluv79


----------



## Buzz

The field medic training course in America's Army kind of hits some of the basics.

There was a news story last year about some kid that found someone bleeding on the side of the road and used first aid that he'd learned from the game. 

Best I could think of.


----------



## Jeremy89

Well....if you have Grand Theft Auto, i believe you can pick people up and drive them to the hospital...but other than that and Operation as mentioned above, there isn't much out there.


----------



## mikie

I know it's not quite a 'game' but it has interactive stuff, good for learning/review

http://www.emtb.com/9e/


----------



## CFRBryan347768

Jeremy89 said:


> Well....if you have Grand Theft Auto, i believe you can pick people up and drive them to the hospital...but other than that and Operation as mentioned above, there isn't much out there.



Or shoot them stab them and beat them with various objects which doesn't help them with EMS at all heheh


----------



## flashpoint

Buzz said:


> The field medic training course in America's Army kind of hits some of the basics.
> 
> There was a news story last year about some kid that found someone bleeding on the side of the road and used first aid that he'd learned from the game.
> 
> Best I could think of.



Yeah, I have that game. All you do is sit in a class and listen to a (VERY basic) 5 minute lecture each on bleeding control, triage, and one other...I forgot. 

All you do in the game if you're a medic is go to a wounded person and hold down "F" to fix them up. That's it.


Anyways, I have a website with an online type video game where you are given scenarios and a bunch of tools. You're in the ER and you have to provide care as if they were just brought in. On one scenario, I think cardiac, it says "...brought in by paramedics," but there were no treatment procedures provided. That's the only downside. It's pretty good though. You might have some troubles if you are EMT-B, but you have this palm pilot that gives you hints if you click on the question mark.

http://www.ersim.com/main.html


----------



## Jon

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Or shoot them stab them and beat them with various objects which doesn't help them with EMS at all heheh


You can also drive over them in the ambulance... that is always good fun.


----------



## Topher38

Buzz said:


> The field medic training course in America's Army kind of hits some of the basics.
> 
> There was a news story last year about some kid that found someone bleeding on the side of the road and used first aid that he'd learned from the game.
> 
> Best I could think of.



I play that game =]


----------



## snaketooth10k

*Emergency room*

Theres a really old game called emergency room that you can play. Technically you are a doctor, but it's mostly als/bls skills anyway. Its a pretty good game.


----------



## seshan

zephers said:


> Has anyone heard of an EMT video game that can help with training and or with medical definitions?




you should use pitch that to nintendo for the wii


----------



## mikeylikesit

not yet...but then again i don't even have cable at home and other than this site i stay off the internet.


----------



## CPG

seshan said:


> you should use pitch that to nintendo for the wii



Or the Xbox 360.....


----------



## scottmcleod

Buzz said:


> The field medic training course in America's Army kind of hits some of the basics.
> 
> There was a news story last year about some kid that found someone bleeding on the side of the road and used first aid that he'd learned from the game.
> 
> Best I could think of.



http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=271086

Guy who saved lives is 2nd post down.

Here's my thought for a game:

- Allied Agencies (Police/Fire/EMS)
- You work your way up through training, through different job classes, etc... (rookie up to...swat, EMT-B up to CCP, fire rookie up to fire captain etc...)
- Pick some random city that's already  been well documented, neglecting the need for a lot of R&D for game modelling (NYC, for instance, which has a fairly well established and popular 911 Service)
- Treatment/Action controls something along the line of Trauma Centre for Wii, but with the movement more like a 3rd person shooter.
- You'd obviously get the chance to move, drive, and treat. (so you'd have the fun of 3 different gameplay styles), you could also direct from a map view, once you get up to higher levels in the game. (IE: Fire Captain)

... bottom line: Kinda like GTA IV, but for savin' lives.


----------



## scottmcleod

... and the video interview from the America's Army dealie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLzTMU79UH8


----------



## Artst10

I like your quote at the bottom


----------



## Aerin-Sol

Jeremy89 said:


> Well....if you have Grand Theft Auto, i believe you can pick people up and drive them to the hospital...but other than that and Operation as mentioned above, there isn't much out there.



The GTA III ambulance mini-mission is actually a great way to see what lights & sirens driving is like: half the cars ignore you & half slam on their brakes right in front of you. =D


----------



## Hockey

Buy GTA IV for your PC if it can run it.  You can mod it and play cops, or ambulance pickup.  Fun stuff


----------



## Anjel

Did a 3 year old thread really get bumped because someone liked their sig?

lol 

Side note. There are a lot of really good interactive scenarios. Haven't seen an actual game though.


----------



## Artst10

Yes, I guess I bumped up the 3 year old thread because I liked the sig  

scenarios would be better actually


----------



## steveshurtleff

Doesn't have anything to do with BLS/ALS skills, but for driving skills "training", does anyone remember Carmageddon?


----------



## mct601

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Or shoot them stab them and beat them with various objects which doesn't help them with EMS at all heheh



Job security 



Jon said:


> You can also drive over them in the ambulance... that is always good fun.



WITH the sirens on yelp.


----------



## steveshurtleff

Jon said:


> You can also drive over them in the ambulance... that is always good fun.



Can you think of a better vehicle to run someone over with than an ambulance?


----------



## mycrofft

*Steamroller?*

:sad:.........


----------

